# Garlic juice for coccidia and barber pole?



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried this?

http://www.garlicbarrier.com/2003_SARE_Report.html

I read this a couple years ago and tried juicing some garlic and gave to some goats and they sure weren't happy with me :rofl But that was back when I didn't have much trouble with worms and such and it wasn't a real concern as it has become now. I think it's a very promising and I'm going to get a gallon and see how it works on my herd.

The thing is, it doesn't look like they gave all that much, which is very surprising to me.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

A neighbor with sheep tried this and found it really worked. She was going to give me some to try, I said I'd experiment on one or two of my goats, with regular fecals....but she never got around to giving me the jar.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We feed fresh garlic when we have too much or growing conditions cause them to sprout instead of keep.
With garlic as with herbal wormers you are not killing anything. You are causing SOME stages of SOME parasites to evacuate and they will in some cases encyst and stay on the ground for re-ingestion by your animals.
It really is healthy for lots of nutritional reasons as any varied diet is for any animal but if you cannot move your animals out of one grazing area to another it is not beneficial beyond the nutritional element content which is only there if grown with these things added back to the soil since most agricultural soils are depleted of micro nutrients. There is some antibacterial action noted in garlic which is not that great for goats but in small amts should not disturb the rumen too much. Saying that it has antimicrobial and anti parasitic action does not mean it kills them in their favored environ. It kills them in the lab applied directly on them but in actual real application to a ruminant digestive system it merely makes a few folk uncomfortable enough to bail out.
None of the profiles of garlic activity have been adjusted for digestive availability in a ruminant. 
They are all lab studies. You would have to let your goats get wormy- do fecals to document- give them garlic oil and note all other conditions and then fecal again and do this repeatedly with a large number of animals to know if there was any value.
They love it tho!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Forum owner hat firmly on head.............

Sorry but I am not a fan of he said she said. Run fecals, use a McMasters or other chambered slide, give us numbers of cocci or barberpole/HC worms....use the garlic and re-run fecals in 7 to 10 days...what was your percentage of kill? That is the information we need. I am sorry, but cocci and blood sucking HC worms kills goats, ruins kids and we know what works, we know what can give you some resistance/help (copper bolusing, knowing what nutritional stresses you have in your herd from other defficencies, pasture rotation that includes nobody setting foot back into a pen until you have a good freeze, running cattle behind goats in pastures, browse that is high in tannins). But even with all of this most in the south have to use prevention. We all wish there was a herbal or natural way to deal with this.

So give us what happens in your herd, not what someone else said, the numbers of occyts, the numbers of worms....it's never as easy as we would like, just put some vinegar in the water, juice some garlic, this kind of info has been around since I started in goats, it's not new....and herbal wormers and Basic H in the water has killed more goats than we can count. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Basic H?

You know I will fecal and not going to just give them garlic and turn my back! Giving garlic doesn't mean you can't give a wormer if the garlic isn't doing what you hoped it would. I just feel it's a promising thing to check into. I don't have a mcmaster but do know what is normal and not in the way I do things. 

I have considered getting a mcmaster setup, would be nice to have something I can compare to others. 

If I show good results I'll post about it in OT, I wouldn't want a casual observer with totally different management than mine or something to get half the story.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Would the garlic juice affect the milk flavor? Or are you talking small enough amounts that it wouldn't? (I don't think garlic chocolate milk would go over well with my children! :lol )


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes too much garlic would affect the taste of milk also as with any herbal wormer you will not consistantantly have the results you want. I am totally a holistic person but when it comes to worming have to use chemical wormers to get results.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would also be very leary of feeding enough garlic to kill worms as it just may kill your goats. Keep in mind the link you posted was used on lambs not goats.

Feeding cull onions (Allium cepa) to livestock is practised in onion growing regions around the world. While sheep are able to tolerate onions in their diet, cattle are susceptible to toxicity. Onion poisoning has recently been reported in dairy cows in New Zealand (Carbery, 1999). Given the recent seasonal abundance of onions available for feeding to stock, it seems timely to draw attention to this syndrome. Onions are known to be toxic to many species including humans, cattle, horses, sheep, goats, dogs and cats. Recent studies have shown that more than one toxin is involved. Onions and other plants of the Allium family, such as garlic and leeks, contain n-propyl disulphide, and S-methyl and S-propenylcysteine sulphoxides (SMCO and SPCO) that may be broken down into various sulphides. SMCO and SPCO have a stronger haemolytic capability than n-propyl disulphide. However, all three disulphides have been associated with methaemoglobinaemia and haemolytic anaemia with Heinz body formation. Animals given free access to onions with other feed sources may prefer the onions and ingest toxic amounts. The severity of toxicosis depends on the animal species and the quantity of onions ingested. Not all onions contain the same amounts of n-propyl disulphide, SPCO and SMCO. Mild varieties of onions probably contain lower levels of disulphides, as flavour, pungency and odour are associated with the amount of SMCO and SPCO and their degradation products contained. Livestock species most susceptible to poisoning, in decreasing order are&#8230;

http://books.google.com/books?id=3p...&resnum=5&ved=0CCUQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

> Would the garlic juice affect the milk flavor? Or are you talking small enough amounts that it wouldn't? (I don't think garlic chocolate milk would go over well with my children! :lol )


Not if you give it more than 3 hours before milking time is my understanding. When I use garlic, it's always been in their feed at milking time and I have never had any come out in the milk.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I know there have been studies on horses and onions and garlic causing problems, but it was in high doses over time. The way these sheep in this study were dosed was apparently just one dose every 3 weeks or so. Not going to cause a problem. So yea, horses and, I imagine, cattle and others can get too much chronically, and in HUGE amounts acutely.

Most studies that show "dangers" of herbs are done entirely inappropriately. For example comfrey. They took one constituent, an alkaloid, out of comfrey and injected it into mice in huge doses and it caused liver disease if I remember right. Another study highlighted a different alkaloid, and they did this study on genetically modified rats. But if you take a constituent out of an herb and use it, it's a drug and no longer an herb.

But if I went out there and squirted a pint of cydectin down my goat, that woudln't be very good for it either.


----------

